# Bowl blank retailers.



## gragian (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good online bowl blank retailers?  I've gotten stuff off of eBay and turningblanks.net, but was wondering if anyone knew of any other good places to get quality bowl blanks (at non-arm-and-a-leg prices).

Any information is much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Apr 2, 2010)

Couldn't tell you but i'll be looking on with interest. Ebay can be hit and miss, you really want to see what your getting


----------



## jbostian (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't used this company yet.  Their prices seem pretty decent.  I plan on ordering from them after I get a little more practice on the cheap wood I found locally.  Maybe another member has done business with them and can give us some more info about them.
http://www.turningblanks.net/servlet/StoreFront

Jamei


----------



## gragian (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, I've gotten stuff from turningblanks.net a few times.  It's great stuff, their prices are reasonable, and the service/shipping is fast.  So that retailer is highly recommended; I'm just looking for others for more variety of wood selection, etc.


----------



## Nolan (Apr 2, 2010)

What are you looking for??? I sell AU burls to members for as low as 3.50 per pound


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 2, 2010)

Landfill Lumber (Victor) is a member here and has great prices on bowl blanks.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 2, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Landfill Lumber (Victor) is a member here and has great prices on bowl blanks.


 
Do they have a website?  I didn't find one but maybe I am just blind.  I would prefer to support IAP members if I can.

Jamie


----------



## hewunch (Apr 2, 2010)

The turningblanks.net guys operation is about 10 miles from me. Good folks. Good prices too.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 2, 2010)

jbostian said:


> Do they have a website?  I didn't find one but maybe I am just blind.  I would prefer to support IAP members if I can.
> 
> Jamie



This is all I could find - He normally posts in the classified here.
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/landfilllumber__W0QQ_armrsZ1?refid=store


----------



## jbostian (Apr 2, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> This is all I could find - He normally posts in the classified here.
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/landfilllumber__W0QQ_armrsZ1?refid=store


 
Thanks for the link.

Jamie


----------



## leestoresund (Apr 2, 2010)

Go over to business classified and click on eric's [ersRFP] best lace burl link.
He can sell any size you want.

Lee


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 3, 2010)

You can't beat Nolans price on OZ burls----he even offers box lots of small caps.
I am just south of you a couple hours and I always have wood. The big trick about bowl blanks is the cost of shipping. I see blanks all the time that I would love to turn but the shipping cost are just crazy. If you want some really big stuff let me know. It won't be long and I will be hauling in some local monsters.


----------



## gragian (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd love to turn some large pieces... but I don't think my 10" lathe would cooperate too much!


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 3, 2010)

Heck I have a mountain of balnks that would work great on your lathe.


----------



## Padre (Apr 3, 2010)

Nolan said:


> What are you looking for??? I sell AU burls to members for as low as 3.50 per pound



Gold burls? :biggrin::biggrin: LOL.  What is AU?


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 3, 2010)

AU = Australian


----------



## Nolan (Apr 3, 2010)

I have alot of them that are gold in color but not plated or pure 24k :biggrin: and AU is as Lou stated Australian which includes species like red, brown, new, fruit mallee's, red, yellow, Grey box burls, rose myrtle, taz eucalyptus etc, etc.




Padre said:


> Gold burls? :biggrin::biggrin: LOL. What is AU?


----------



## LandfillLumber (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you rjwolfe3 for the kind words.Also wanted to add that shipping is not always terrible through Fedex for 20-40 lbs.Thank You,Victor


----------

